# Better bulb for a coralife 30"



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got this new coralife for my 29 gallon tank. its a single strip 30" 65 watt light.

but then when i got it, i noticed the bulb didn't go to the end of the light fixture but like 3/4 of the way. crap! now i have a dim spot in my tank.

does anyone know if theres a light blub that can fit the entire length of the fixture? theres even a bracket for a longer bulb so I guess there should be one but where to find it?

also I've been keeping Rotala rotundifolia, Alternanthera reineckii, crinium calustratum, rotala walichii, Tonina Belem, and some crypts. Is a 65 watt for a 29 gal tank good enough?

then one of my good friends is going to give me this light since he doesn't need it anymore http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...ralifelunaraqualightdeluxedoublelinearstrip30

since theres 2 lights at oppsite ends, it covers the entire tank. so i thought i should just switch the lights with some that are the freshwater bulbs. that would still put 130 watts.

is that too much? and would that work using a saltwater balast for freshwater lights?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

It should work, the only difference I know of is the type of bulb. 

I have 130 watts over my 29 as well, you'll definitely want Co2 and ferts for the tank. If you run 130 watts over your 29 with no Co2 you'll have lots of problems with algae.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks deftones,

can i ask u though, how much to u add though? how do u know how much ferts and co2 to add at that wpg?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ive been using the dry fert suggested dosing found here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html for the fert regimen. It seems to be working well for my tank.

As for Co2, I have a pressurized set up that I've been trying to get right for a while now. I keep adding plants and it seems to mess with my Co2 levels. I've been turning it up a little bit at a time the past week watching the fish and plants. I have a drop checker but I mostly look at the fish to make sure they can still breathe. I wish I could be of more help, but I'm pretty new at this myself.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The 'dim' spot in your tank would be a good spot for some Anubias, Java Ferns, or Cryptocoryne species as these plants will do fine with less light. With 130w over a 29g you may be in for some algae trouble until you get your Co2 and fertilization under control. The link deftones pointed you too is a good method of fertilization. Once you get the tank running well you can experiment and drop the suggested levels of fertilizers a bit or choose to follow another method of fertilization. No matter what method of fertilization you use you have to give the plants what they need to thrive or you will have algae issues.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you looked at the coralife NO t-5? I have two over a 29 gallon.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Better bulb for a Coralife 30"*

Have you read anything about the GE 9325K 55w straight pin PC's? You can replace the actinic or blue bulb with one of these. You can use the stock 10,000K bulb included in the fixture or you can replace it.

I just ordered 2 of the 9325K bulbs from this place for $14.20 each plus $7.90 Fed Ex ground shipping.
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

This place sells them too: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm

I have two tanks that have ADA 8000K bulbs and I really like them, but they won't work in your fixture. AHSupply has a 55w 7800K straight pin bulb that several folks have mentioned that they really like it. They also have 5500K, 6700K and 10,000K bulbs as well. http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm

Current has a 65w straight pin dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb that looks good. I use these dual daylight bulbs too. CD-21119 22" SunPaq Dual Daylight 6700ºK/10000ºK 65W 

Coralife has 6700K, Colormax-6700K and 10,000K bulbs in 65w straight pin versions. Some are in 55w versions. These will work too.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...0=2011&attrib_value_0=Energy Savers (Coralife)

The All-Glass 8000K Full Spectrum straight pin PC 55 Watt bulb is a very good one too from what I've read. I haven't used them though. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...901/cl0/allglass8000kfullspectrumpclamp55watt


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

THANKS! that was alot of very useful info. I should have thought about about those. I have a dual now and I can fit 2 of those GE 9325K. I hope it works out.

Thanks Left C!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome


----------

